# Schießbahntrail Lahnstein



## tommi67 (26. September 2021)

Hallo Leute

Ich fahre relativ oft den Schießbahntrail in Lahnstein und musste gestern feststellen das dort von irgenwelchen Vollhonks Baumaßnahmen mit Einwegholzpaletten durchgeführt wurden.
Ich appeliere hier das diese laienhaften Zimmermannsarbeiten zurück gebaut werden . 
Ich bin der Meinung das man sich auf den Trails die im Laufe der Jahre wild entstanden sind besser etwas zurück nimmt und sich erfreut das das befahren mehr oder minder geduldet wird. Kommen jetzt solche Baumaßnahmen dazu braucht man nicht lange zu warten 
das sich das ändert. Ruck Zuck stehen dann Stadt, Forst und die Jägerschaft in den Startlöchern um das biken im Lahnsteiner Stadtwald 
dauerhaft zu verbieten. Wenn man auf den Trail etwas optimieren möchte liegt  genug Totholz  herum .
In der Hoffnung das die Verursacher hier mitlesen ,wünsche ich mir das alle Trails am Lichterkopf noch lange ohne Einschränkungen erhalten bleiben.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Tbuschi (27. September 2021)

tommi67 schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung das die Verursacher hier mitlesen ,wünsche ich mir das alle Trails am Lichterkopf noch lange ohne Einschränkungen erhalten bleiben.
> Grüße Thomas


Dies würde ich mir auch wünschen.

Grüße zurück,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (27. September 2021)

ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass da im oberen Teil "gebaut" wurde  und ich unterstütze deinen Appell absolut!!!


----------

